# Zoom G3 - who has one?



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm just about convinced that this will be my x-mas gift to myself this year. I'd like to hear from anyone who has one or who has tried one about the effects especially, as well as the looper.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I tried one for a few days and thought that it was really good; much better than the Line 6 M series IMO. 

Great effects, easy to use, built in drum machine and looper. It also seems very reliable. 

L&M have a great price on these now. The Zoom G3X might be worth the extra $30 or so since it has a built in expression pedal.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking about buying a Zoom G3...I find most multi effects to be a PITA to program - to much tweaking, scrolling through parameters, etc. but the G3 looks like it would be pretty easy to use with the 3 pedal layout...

Anybody else have any experience with the Zoom G3?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I did end up getting one. It is pretty easy to use, but it has a lot of functions so there is a learning curve. The big screens and pedal like controls make tweeking the amps and effects easy enough, but setting up your "Global Menu" and "Total Menu" take some learning. The looper is easy to use, but I can't figure our how to take off the count in feature yet. The manual walks you through everything and there are lots of videos and forum chats about tips and techniques to get it working well. All in all I'm impressed and happy with it. I've used it as FX only into the front of my Blackheart combo, as a modeler into a power amp and 1x12 setup and in the loop of my rack 4x12 setup. It works great in all settings, but you need to adjust the "Global" settings to make it work in the different contexts.

The only thing now is that I wish I had either the expression pedal, an extra toggle or even the G5. I tend to use all six slots but have 4 fx that I want to toggle on and off. The problem is that one (at least) is always off screen. You can scroll to it easy enough, but I'd like to have the 4 buttons the G5 has so I didn't have to.

As far as sounds, comparing it to the last generation of pod stuff it is head and shoulders better. There is actual touch sensitivity to the amp models (I've so far only explored the Fender models). I have not used or heard the HD line.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds good mrmatt! One more question - I've heard that you can't rename the presets - is that true? 

Did you buying new? If you but it at L & M yu could probably trade it in on the g3x with the expression pedal


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

NO, you can rename the patches quite easily. The amp models and FX have names that don't change, but they are all self-explanatory, so no issue there. I bought mine used in a package deal with a Mosvalve MV-962 power amp, so no swapping. I'm going to keep what I have and be quite happy. Took it out to band practice last night and used it in the loop of my Rockmaster rack setup again. Even with no fx engaged I can give a little bump to the volume in the loop which sounds great. The delays and compressors alone are worth the price of admission! It is really nice to be able to adjust the overall output level (Global volume) in that situation.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm waiting on Axemusic to ship my G3X, i'll post my thoughts on it here. I have also tried the Line M13 and TC Nova System so let's see how this compares.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

zurn said:


> I'm waiting on Axemusic to ship my G3X, i'll post my thoughts on it here. I have also tried the Line M13 and TC Nova System so let's see how this compares.


Cool, let us know how you like it! I saw a used G3 on CL for $150 but I think I would rather have the G3X, which is $209 + taxes at L & M...


----------

